# AC110 for $44.99?



## basinpup (May 8, 2008)

I stumbled upon an old post about filtration - which involved some people talking about how the AquaClear filters have gone up in price recently. Anyway, someone said how http://www.drsfostersmith.com was now selling AC110's for $79.99 but if you put in the following model number when searching (YL-120311) it would show you the same model AC110 but for the old price. I tried it and it works, and it lets you buy the AC110 for $44.99.

Here's a link to the AC110 with the new price ($79.99) which actually lists all the AC filters on the same page:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... catid=3610

And here's a link to the AC110 with the old price ($44.99) which just lists the AC110:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... &catid=115

I also found you can do this with the AC70 (YL-120259) for $28.99 and the AC20 (YL-120114) for $14.99

I was a bit hesitant to post this here, because I might be exploiting a flaw in their website which if brought to their attention would be taken away - but I wanted to see if anyone knew about this regardless. I added the filter to my cart and it showed up as $44.99 and from what I could see, it worked if I were to buy it. However, regardless I was just planning on printing it out and bringing it to Petsmart to see if I could get it price matched. Does anyone know what's up with this?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I would guess it's an old link or a glitch they have overlooked.

I foresaw the pricehike and bought some spare ones that I still have in storage, so I'm all set...

But for anyone interested in having a couple AC110s on back up I would suggest attempting to make the buy. Worse thing they can do is say no and give you a chance to cancel your order. But since everything is automated, the initial sales will probably go through and they will dissable the links.

Get them while they're hot!

~Toby


----------



## CUBLUEJAY (May 8, 2008)

I found that post too. I printed out the website from fostersmith, took it to petsmart for a price match, and got the filter for $44.99. It ended up being about $30 off.

Jared


----------



## Chadwick1 (Mar 28, 2008)

Geez, thats a **** good deal!


----------



## Marky (Jan 8, 2003)

I ordered two of them when I saw this last weekend. Order went through an on the way.

Mark


----------



## chriloga (Apr 14, 2005)

I was about to pull the trigger and noticed the Part Numbers are slightly different. The high priced one is CD-120311 and the low priced one is YL-120311. Has Hagen made any changes or upgrades to the Aquaclear line?


----------



## rogersb (May 21, 2007)

I traded several for an eheim pro recently. I can tell you this - one was new in january and was retired in march or early april due to noise I coudln't fix. The other two were years old. They had both been used on tanks I bought from people who had used them for years and now I had used them for years. Those oldies worked like clockwork. Maybe i got a bad one, but everything I did had no effect on how much noise that piece of junk was making. In total I've owned 4. 3 oldies that worked great, and 1 new one that was terrible.


----------



## jimmyknuckles (May 8, 2007)

I picked two of these up from PetSmart last night using the printout above. The cashier had to call her manager over, but the manager OK'd it. I'd like to say thank you for the tip and the heads up. If there IS a manufacturer difference in the two models, I hope I got the better of the two


----------



## TheExoticFish.com (Jun 11, 2008)

Big Al's had a sale last December, well Hagen did. I got two for about that price. I think slightly less.


----------



## Marky (Jan 8, 2003)

I got both yesterday. Interesting about the different part numbers. They are exactly the same EXCEPT both are VERY scratched up badly although clearly new not used.

I wonder if rather than rejecting the case they sell the reduced price.


----------



## basinpup (May 8, 2008)

Finally got around to going to Petsmart today. I brought the print out from DFS showing the AC110 for $44.99 and they had no objectiosn to price matching the filter. The girl at the register just called the manager over to change the price.

I'd definitely recommend at least printing out the page for future reference for anyone who is interested. Then you can head to Petsmart and have them price match it whenever you want. I now have two AC110s on my 55 gallon Mbuna tank and it is looking crystal clear already.


----------



## G-Man (Apr 18, 2008)

Good thing you got when you did. Just checked petsmart.com and guess what, $63.99.


----------



## purpledew (Jun 19, 2008)

got both today brand new in perfect condition.

Thanks basinpup


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder (Jan 31, 2007)

Anybody have the link to that post? I think I was the one who found that.


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder (Jan 31, 2007)

NVM the one i posted a while back finally was fixed


----------



## jh82 (Oct 26, 2007)

basinpup said:


> I stumbled upon an old post about filtration - which involved some people talking about how the AquaClear filters have gone up in price recently. Anyway, someone said how http://www.drsfostersmith.com was now selling AC110's for $79.99 but if you put in the following model number when searching (YL-120311) it would show you the same model AC110 but for the old price. I tried it and it works, and it lets you buy the AC110 for $44.99.
> 
> Here's a link to the AC110 with the new price ($79.99) which actually lists all the AC filters on the same page:
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... catid=3610
> ...


Thanks for the useful post. What's the old part numbers for the AC30 and AC50? Does anybody know?


----------



## Something Fishy (Oct 23, 2002)

Does anyone know why AC prices have doubled? The Emperor 400 is still available for a decent price. I like AC, But not for $80.


----------



## WaTTsLOk187 (Jun 16, 2008)

I bought mine yesterday at petsmart. No questions asked. Petco won't match it because it is more than half off.


----------



## arabballin (Feb 8, 2007)

Im about to go pick one of these up, hopefully someone will will match the price locally cause i dont like paying for stuff online.


----------



## booba5 (May 3, 2008)

my local petsmart did, but i dunno about yours, try, whats the worst they'll say?


----------



## jimmyknuckles (May 8, 2007)

I was worried about this too, but petsmart does pricematch. If the checkout person looks at you like you're crazy, have them ask a manager. If the manager says no, call up the corporate office and ask if this is policy for your particular location. Get a ticket/incident number and the persons name/extension from the headquarters and bring that information back to their manager (heck, you can probably write down the number and do it in the store if they turn you down). Just be nice about it and no one will think poorly of you since you're saving 40+ bucks


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

wtf? petsmarts by me only matching petsmarts.com ...does not matching price with any online store. doesnt make any sense to me


----------



## booba5 (May 3, 2008)

it's probably up to the manager when matching other online sites, try another petsmart or something, you could try and complain, but it may not be a company policy or the policy is at manager's choice.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

how long is the intake for that ??? i know em400 got the extensition the all the high tank....my tank is 30in high,m=wondering if the ac110 will go all the way to the bottom tank thanks


----------



## CUBLUEJAY (May 8, 2008)

booba5 said:


> it's probably up to the manager when matching other online sites, try another petsmart or something, you could try and complain, but it may not be a company policy or the policy is at manager's choice.


I have called petsmart about this before. It is a corporate policy to price match any store online or otherwise provided you have proof of the price (like a print out). I would go back into the store and ask the manager to call the corporate office. Or call the corporate office yourself and ask them to send you a statement of their policy that you can take into your local petsmart store. Some managers are very reluctant to pricematch especially when it is such a good deal.


----------



## gbleeker (Jul 31, 2007)

I just pricematched an AC110 for 44.99 from* PetCo. *I called the manager first and told him the price and he said, "doesn't sound like a problem to me". When I got there, however, his face had a stunned look when he realized their original price ($96 before tax) was quite a bit different from the $44.99 he was pricematching.

He did the price-match though, but I don't know if he would do it again.


----------



## gbleeker (Jul 31, 2007)

cichlids _killer said:


> how long is the intake for that ??? i know em400 got the extensition the all the high tank....my tank is 30in high,m=wondering if the ac110 will go all the way to the bottom tank thanks


The intake can be extended quite a ways - you can find more 4 inch extensions all over the place. I wouldn't worry about getting to the bottom of the tank with an Aquaclear.


----------



## Sick-Lid-4-Life (Mar 22, 2008)

I remember once I went to Petco and did a price match on two 48" bulbs for my aquarium. They were 50 dollars a bulb, I got them to match my 13.99 price. He didn't want to but I was able to convince him to do it. He told me he wouldn't do it again because they don't match online retailer prices.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

by the ways i just went to the other petsmart and get 2 for that price ....they did the price match no question asked ..thank for put the link up here


----------



## Kcirred (Feb 6, 2004)

Still Works.......just ordered one for my 40 gallon breeder that I gonna put some shellies in.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Kcirred said:


> Still Works.......just ordered one for my 40 gallon breeder that I gonna put some shellies in.


yo I just order mines for my 65gl and guess what baby!!! :lol: it still works It well be here in a few days...Thank you Basinpup.


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

Man, this is sweet, I need to get my hands on about 5 or 6 of them, keep 1 or 2, and go sell the others if I could make $10 off them.  
But heck, I'm gonna try my Petsmart, and see if they'll take care of me, b/c Petsmarts prices are double on everything!
But thanks for that link! :thumb:


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

whooo hooo got my AC 110 in today from DR. Foster and Smith man I'm glad u post that save me some money  :thumb:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Got my AC110 yesterday from Drs Foster & Smith - thanks for the post!


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Razzo said:


> Got my AC110 yesterday from Drs Foster & Smith - thanks for the post!


that's what I'm talking about


----------



## Chadwick1 (Mar 28, 2008)

I just checked the link, looks like they have it corrected, back up to 79.99 with an apoligy


----------



## knotty dreadlocks (Oct 31, 2008)

Chadwick1 said:


> I just checked the link, looks like they have it corrected, back up to 79.99 with an apoligy


i just got mine from petsmart and only paid 39.99


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes, I caught that they corrected it. To bad  I also figured out if you put that YL in the code you got discounts on many products. It was good while it lasted.

BTW: was that an AC110 that you got for 33 bucks at Petsmart? I tried all the Petco/Petsmarts in my area trying to get them to honor Drs F&S pricing and none of them would.


----------



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nooooooooo, by the time I finally found this thread its been fixed.


----------



## knotty dreadlocks (Oct 31, 2008)

Razzo said:


> Yes, I caught that they corrected it. To bad  I also figured out if you put that YL in the code you got discounts on many products. It was good while it lasted.
> 
> BTW: was that an AC110 that you got for 33 bucks at Petsmart? I tried all the Petco/Petsmarts in my area trying to get them to honor Drs F&S pricing and none of them would.


there is a "legit" way to get them for that cost. not to mention i got my xp3 for 80 from there as well


----------



## supadave (Jun 19, 2007)

knotty dreadlocks said:


> Razzo said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I caught that they corrected it. To bad  I also figured out if you put that YL in the code you got discounts on many products. It was good while it lasted.
> ...


So what's the legit way?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Mbovinet on Cyphos.com has the AC110 for 55 plus shipping. If you buy 3, you get free shipping. In case anyone cares! 
http://www.fishfreakscichlids.com/


----------

